# Wiring Recommendation



## RJC (Nov 30, 2017)

I want to be able to isolate a spur and wire it to a separate power source. I installed the spur and isolated one rail with a fiber pin. However when a locomotive stadles both sections of track, it stalls.

What am I doing wrong?

Thank you


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I am making the assumptions you are using Gilbert track and turnouts with AC transformers and the slide button on the turnout is set to 2 train operation. When the engine crosses the isolating junction the transformers should be set to a similar voltage level. If the engine then stops when crossing the isolating junction the most likely problem is the two transformers are not correctly phased. 
If the transformers are in phase then there is a continuity problem in the track or the turnout internal connections.


----------



## RJC (Nov 30, 2017)

Tom,

Great advice and information. Thank you again.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

We are here to help when we can. Let us know when the siding is working.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

FYI, Portlines.com has an article on phasing transformers in one of their repair clinics.
Al


----------



## RJC (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks. I have done business with Doug before.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

RJC said:


> I want to be able to isolate a spur and wire it to a separate power source. I installed the spur and isolated one rail with a fiber pin. However when a locomotive stadles both sections of track, it stalls.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Thank you


If you use the 2-train operation button on the turn-out, I don't believe you need the insulating fiber spacers.. Just wire the siding to a separate power source when in the 2-train operation.. Maybe I'm missing something..


----------



## RJC (Nov 30, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Flyernut is of course correct. If the layout power feeds are positioned correctly a fiber pin is not needed. However the fiber pin prevents the transformer powering the siding from also powering the main line when the turnout is thrown to the siding. So layout operation is different with and without the fiber pin when multiple transformers are connected.
I suppose a question is why is a siding only transformer needed? The two train turnout feature will do an adequate job with one transformer for both a mainline and siding. If the siding feeds a yard in which you want to independently operate engines for switching then a dedicated siding/yard transformer is needed.


----------



## RJC (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks for your help.


----------

